# Newbie from Sunderland



## kiska95 (May 27, 2015)

Hi there everyone,

Delighted to (found) join the UK group, I was directed/ invited by Wade, so thanks Marra, great to be among other like minded people.

Might as well tell you a bit about myself, from Sunderland (title a give away) I'm 57 with 2 kids? (31 and 30) bored already?????? Luckily they are both foodies like me, unlike the first wife and the second incumbent; both skinny and not keen on food, WHAT!!!!!! Loads in common you say? nowt to do with the money you say? So it was out of the frying pan and into the fire with a younger model of the first LOL! what a numpty!!

My son has been BBQ bonkers since being a kid so there's a plus but been apart for 10 years while I was working in the EU and the US, so we are looking to do things like this together, a bit of bonding if you like. However its only been in that last 2 years (got the bug when I lived in the US) that I have gotten my teeth into trying to understanding proper hot and cold smoking and BBQ cooking not just grilling and burning (starting to like Carbon), So with that in mind built me 2 x UDS's, got a Napoleon Pro for Grilling and a Weber Smokey Joe when my missus wants a sausage! Not a regular thing! Thinking about a GMG Daniel Boone  as we speak.

Going to Kansas City with the Lad in October going to take in the American Royal and see how its done KC styley.

By the way Wade said that you have a bit of a get together at the end of July! Great stuff. He said and I think I have the gist of it, in that you all chip in and pay for Newbies come visit, like for my travel exes, pay my accommodation, food etc everything FOC!!!! Well thanks for that its quite overwhelming (tear in eye) that you would do that and give me a couple of hundred quid for my beer too. So I will  be checking my social calender to see if I am available to be comped (Las Vegas speak) that weekend.

Looking forward to hearing for you all

Sure that's what Wade said???? and he knows ya know!


----------



## kc5tpy (May 27, 2015)

Hello and Welcome to the "family".

So Wade has already contacted you.  Sorry to hear that.  His Missus is a sweetheart; she takes good care of him.  She lets him go out and burn a piece of meat now and then  Bless him.  It makes him happy.  She also has to watch him so he doesn't wander away from home.  He usually can't find his way home.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






SERIOUS now!  DON'T YOU BELIEVE IT!  I have cooked with my friend Wade and eaten his food and he knows his stuff!  As do most of our other members.  Some are just starting and we help and encourage those folks as much as possible.  Any question you have just start a thread and we will be all over it!

Glad to have you with us and look forward to your contributions.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 27, 2015)

Hi K, welcome to the "Family" I think you are going to fit in just right!

Plenty of good memebers on here with good advice!

Smoking Weekend details, http://www.uk-smf.co.uk

Wade is such a generous person :ROTF

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## wade (May 27, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> By the way Wade said that you have a bit of a get together at the end of July! Great stuff. He said and I think I have the gist of it, in that you all chip in and pay for Newbies come visit, like for my travel exes, pay my accommodation, food etc everything FOC!!!! Well thanks for that its quite overwhelming (tear in eye) that you would do that and give me a couple of hundred quid for my beer too. So I will  be checking my social calender to see if I am available to be comped (Las Vegas speak) that weekend.
> 
> Sure that's what Wade said???? and he knows ya know!


You must need the batteries changing in your hearing aid. What I said that the new guys are expected to provide all the beer and Champagne


----------



## wade (May 27, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Thinking about a GMG Daniel Boone  as we speak.


Have a chat with Smokin Monkey (Steve) about the Daniel Boone as he has one and can give you the low down. I bought the Davy Crockett (the DBs baby brother) on an impulse a few weeks ago and it is amazing.


----------



## john trotter (May 27, 2015)

Welcome  Kiska95 to the group glad to have someone from the north east, its a fantastic group you will learn allot,


----------



## kiska95 (May 27, 2015)

That was such a lovely welcome THANK YOU!!!

Yep wade and i have traded a few posts but we are on the same page
 i must admit i have found your banter refreshing but most of all a guy at the top who actually contributes. Thanks danny! 
I look forward to learning a lot from you guys in fact i have picked up loads in the last couple of days.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 28, 2015)

Hello.  Well Thank you sir!  I do try to keep up and offer help where I can.  Someone has to keep an eye on these jokers.  Besides, it's not like I have a real life.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Anything we can do to help, just let us know.  I have no experience with that smoker so I am with Wade here; Steve is your man.  If he doesn't chime in in a day or 2 then send him a PM.  If that doesn't work let me know and I will phone him.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 28, 2015)

Do not be fooled by Danny, he may talk a good game, but this was his last Smoke













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ May 28, 2015






:ROTF Seriously Danny has years of Old School Experience, but we are introducing to Technology!!!

GMG Daniel Boone, very good machine, practically set the temperature and put your feet up.

Lots of ways to set up the Baffle plates that sit over the burner pot, do some internet searches.

You do tend to get a variation across the grill n temperatures even from front to back.  Best way to test is get some of the part baked bread rolls (6)

Place three equally across the back about 5 inch from the back and three across the front also 5 inch in, close lid, cook for 5-8 minutes and see which are the darkest in colour, these are your "Hot Spots"

Some people say the Smoke flavour is lacking, I find it acceptable, but if you want to up the level, get a AMNPS.

Extras to purchase, Upper Rack, Front Rack and the Cover is a must, also consider the winter cover for smoking on cold days.

Their is also a mod avaiable in America, called a Don Godke Downdraft Mod, it apparently saves on pellets and gives better smoke flavour.

PROS, easy to use.

Cons, pellet usage especially in winter.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (May 28, 2015)

Well there you go.  He almost sounds like he knows his stuff!                            HE DOES!

Yeah!  These guys are trying to get me to wire up the smoker to therms, mobile phones, and all sorts of technology.  The smoker looks like a space station.  I have smoked meat a couple times.  Me make fire.  Me throw meat on fire.  Prayer to GREAT SMOKING GODS.  Me take meat off fire when done.  So What's the problem  Simple!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have been doing this about 40 yrs..  Growing up in Texas it is a culture thing.  I learned from the old men who learned from the old men who didn't have all the technology.  I do now and then get things wrong due to not using the technology.  A smart man will use the best tools available to him.  Use the technology.  BUT!  DO pay attention to your smoker.  Look at your digital therm and then "feel" the heat coming off your smoker with your hands.  Put your hand above the stack and feel the heat coming there.  Waft the smoke from the stack toward your face and smell the smoke.  Look at the burning coals.  LEARN your smoker.  Then if all that technology gives up in the middle of a 12 hr. smoke you have a fighting chance of finishing without ruining a big chunk of meat.

Just my opinions.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 28, 2015)

Thank You Danny, but you are too generous.

I agree with Danny, learn your smoker.

I have been test running one new smoker for almost two weeks, with out a cook, and just started test running a second smoker today, all will be making an appearance at the Smokers Weekend http://www.uk-smf.co.uk

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kiska95 (May 29, 2015)

Very valuable information, Thank you. I'm like a sponge at the minute taking as much in as I can


----------

